
It's Kinda Like CNN for Web Developers - hotjs
https://www.hotjs.net/
======
pbadenski
CNN metaphor didn't speak to me at all.. I was born in Poland and have barely
watched American TV channels. Now that I live abroad nobody watches TV anyway.

